# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Τριδήμας ηλεκτρονικά

## Panos2000

Γνωρίζω ότι το site του είναι offline αλλά σήμερα μετά απο επικοινωνία με τον ίδιο τον κ. Τριδήμα επιβεβαίωσα ότι έχει παραγγείλει κεραίες, pigtails και βύσματα για wireless δίκτυα στα 2.4GHZ. Η παραγγελία που έχει κάνει δόθηκε τη περασμένη Δευτέρα και αναμένει παραλαβή σε 2 εβδομάδες (κατά τις 10 Φεβρουαρίου).

Κατόπιν θέλοντας να δώσω μια παραγγελία για αρσενικά και θηλυκά normal SMA βύσματα, μίλησα μ' έναν πωλητή του που μου είπε ότι απ' ότι ξέρει η εισαγωγή γίνεται απο Stelladoradus!

ΟΚ. Τώρα μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε και τιμές!  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

kano post to reply pou mou esthle mazi me ton timokatalogo.

Σας στέλνω τον τιμικατάλογο για τις κεραίες που ειναι ήδη έτοιμος. 
Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η εταιρία μας διαθέτει πλήρη σειρά connectors Tnc,ntype, sma και άλλους.
Ακόμη διαθέτουε ειδικά καλώδια για τις συνδέσεις των WLAN όπως RPTNC-NTYPE FEMALE και RPSMA-NTYPE FEMALE και άλλα. 

TRIDIMAS ELECTRONICS
ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 31 Ν.ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ ΤΚ 14341
ΤΗΛ.2102525534-2102584849 FAX:2102584495
ΥΠΟΚ.ΠΛΑΣΤΗΡΑ 257 ΑΓ.ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΙ ΤΚ 13562
ΤΗΛ.ΚΕΝΤΡΟ 210262050 FAX 2102623805
MAIL:[email protected]


Φιλικά 

Τριδήμας Μιχαήλ

----------


## papashark

Μόνο 30% παραπάνω από όσο μας κόστισαν την προηγούμενη φορά.

Παραθέτω και τον τιμοκατάλογο που μας έστειλε ο zero1 ο οποίος μας είπε ότι του τον έδωσε ο κ. Τριδήμας. Εκεί δεν υπάρχουν τιμές για παραπάνω από 1 κομάτια.

Ακόμα επισυνάπτω και το αρχείο με τις τιμές που μας έχει δώσει η stella doradus.

*Να τονίσω ότι σαν AWMN δεν έχουμε ουδέποτε ενημερωθεί για τις τιμές του τριδήμα, ούτε μας έχει στήλει οποιαδήποτε προσφορά.*

----------


## dti

Είναι προφανές οτι κατά λάθος ο κ. Τριδήμας έστειλε τον τιμοκατάλογο της StellaDoradus αντί για τον δικό του τιμοκατάλογο στον Cyberfreak!  :: 
Μακάρι αυτό το λάθος να μας βγεί σε καλό, αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο αισιόδοξος.
Αν ισχύει τελικά ο τιμοκατάλογος που δόθηκε στον zero1, δε νομίζω οτι μας συμφέρουν ιδιαίτερα οι τιμές του κ. Τριδήμα, εκτός κι αν κάποιος "καίγεται" να αγοράσει άμεσα (και υπό την προϋπόθεση οτι αυτό που ψάχνει, είναι διαθέσιμο...).

Πάντως τέτοια λάθη, κάνουν απ' ότι φαίνεται συχνά οι εταιρείες (που προφανώς δεν γνωρίζουν σε ποιούς απευθύνονται...  ::  ).
Μου είχε στείλει παλαιότερα κάποια εταιρεία τον τιμοκατάλογό της σε αρχείο excel. Εκανα copy / paste τις τιμές σε κάποιο post μου και με έκπληξή μου διαπίστωσα οτι εμφανίστηκε μία ακόμη στήλη (προφανώς με τις τιμές χονδρικής). 
Τί είχε γίνει; Το περιεχόμενο κάποιων κελιών ήταν γραμμένο με λευκό χρώμα στο λευκό background του λογιστικού φύλλου του excel που είχα λάβει κι όταν αντιγράφηκε στο γκρί φόντο του forum, εμφανίστηκαν οι τιμές χονδρικής!!!  ::  
Παρεπιμπτόντως να αναφέρω οτι οι τιμές λιανικής ήταν 100% πάνω σε σχέση με αυτές της χονδρικής και 200% σε σχέση με τις τιμές που βρίσκουμε τα ίδια προϊόντα στην Αμερική...

*Αγαπάει ο Θεός τον κλέφτη, αγαπάει όμως και το νοικοκύρη!*

----------


## CyberFreak

> Είναι προφανές οτι κατά λάθος ο κ. Τριδήμας έστειλε τον τιμοκατάλογο της StellaDoradus αντί για τον δικό του τιμοκατάλογο στον Cyberfreak! 
> Μακάρι αυτό το λάθος να μας βγεί σε καλό, αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο αισιόδοξος.


Ti na pw den 3erw makari aytos o timokatalogos na einai ali8inos giaiti h times pou exei pisteyw einai pragmatika poly kales! 32Euro h 17ara gia ligotera apo 5 kommatia kai 14Euro gia parapanw apo 100!

----------


## dkounal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Είναι προφανές οτι κατά λάθος ο κ. Τριδήμας έστειλε τον τιμοκατάλογο της StellaDoradus αντί για τον δικό του τιμοκατάλογο στον Cyberfreak! 
> Μακάρι αυτό το λάθος να μας βγεί σε καλό, αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο αισιόδοξος.
> 
> 
> Ti na pw den 3erw makari aytos o timokatalogos na einai ali8inos giaiti h times pou exei pisteyw einai pragmatika poly kales! 32Euro h 17ara gia ligotera apo 5 kommatia kai 14Euro gia parapanw apo 100!


Εμένα μου έχει πει ότι δεν κάνει έκπτώσεις σε πεντάδες..... Μάλλον έκανε λάθος...

----------


## TRIDIMAS

H επιχειρησή μας αρχίζει απο αύριο 7/2/2003 την διάθεση των υλικών της STELLA DORADUS στην ελληνική αγορά.
Πέρα απο τις κεραίες θα διαθέτουμε όλων των ειδών τα connectors όπως ΤΝC-SMA-N και άλλα.
Ακόμη διαθέτουμε καλώδια AIRCOMPLUS(ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΗ ΣΤΙΣ 20/2)καθώς και συστήματα στήριξης κεραιών-ΠΥΛΩΝΕΣ κλπ.Απο τις 7/2/03 κυκλοφορεί πλήρης κατάλογος τον οποίο μπορείτε να τον παραλάβετε απο τα 2 καταστηματά μας η να μας τον ζητήσετε να τον στείλουμε με email.
Για όλα τα μέλη του ΑTHENS WIRELESS NET θα υπάρχει πάγια έκπτωση 10% στις τιμές καταλόγου.Για ομαδικές παραγγελίες θα υπάρχει ειδική έκπτωση που θα εξαρτάται απο την ποσότητα παραγγελίας κατόπιν συννενόησης.Θα προσπαθήσουμε σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα να παρέχουμε όλη την γκάμα των υλικών ετοιμοπαράδοτα ανα πάσα στιγμή. 
Η Εταιρία μας έχει εξασφαλίσει για την Ελλάδα την αντιπροσώπευση αποκλειστικά της STELLA DORADUS και προσκαλεί όποιες επιχειρήσεις θέλουν να συμπεριληφθούν στο δίκτυο διανομής να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μας.

TRIDIMAS ELECTRONICS
EΜΠΟΡΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΥΛΙΚΟΥ
ΚΕΝΤΡ.ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 31-Ν.ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ 143-41
ΤΗΛ.2102525534-2102584849
ΥΠΟΚ.ΠΛΑΣΤΗΡΑ 257 ΑΓ.ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΙ 13562
ΤΗΛ.ΚΕΝΤΡΟ 2102620250(6γραμμές)
FAX.2102623805
EMAIL:[email protected]

για την TRIDIMAS ELECTRONICS

ΤΡΙΔΗΜΑΣ Γ.ΜΙΧΑΗΛ

----------


## KostasTheGReat

mia kereoula grid 15 dbi poso kostizei?? etimoparadoti einai?? euxaristo

----------


## sdd

Συγχαρητηρια για την πρωτοβουλια σας να δραστηριοποιηθειτε στο λιανικο εμποριο κεραιων κ.λ.π. χαμηλου κοστους για Wireless LANs

Αντιπροσωπευετε και αλλες εταιριες? 

Υπαρχουν κατασκευαστες (οχi απλοι dealers) οπως η Καναδικη SuperPass και η ΝοτιοΑφρικανικη Poynting που παρεχουν πολλες χαμηλου κοστους (δεν εχει σημασια αν δεν ειναι παντα οι πιο φτηνες,. σημαντικο ρολο παιζει και η ποιοτητα) και δοκιμασμενες στη πραξη διεθνως λυσεις με τεχνολογιες omni, sector, panel, yagi, σπιραλ, .κ.λ.π.

Επισης μεγαλο ενδιαφερον εχουν τα integrated CPEs (συνηθως με ενσωματωμενο Power over Ethernet) - που συνδυαζουν radio και κεραια σε ενα format τυπου panel antenna, οποτε και αποφευγονται καλωδιακες κ.λ.π. απωλειες και προβληματα εγκαταστασης/ρυθμισης, που απομακρυνουν πολλους απο τo να ασχοληθουν με το αντικειμενο. 
Σε πολλες περιπτωσεις, ειδικα πολυκατοικιες σε αστικο περιβαλλον, και με δεδομενο οτι το legal EIRP σε Ελλαδα/ΕΕ σε συνδυασμο με ικανοποιητικη απολαβη στη ληψη μπορει να επιτευχθει με 12-14 dBi αντεννα, το τελικο κοστος μπορει να ειναι κα χαμηλοτερο απο λυσεις με φτηνες αρχικα κεραιες που συνοδευονται απο σημαντικο μηκος coax καλωδιωσης και τροφοδοσιας - με δεδομενο και το υπαρχουν "ευεαισθησιες" στα θεματα εγκαταστασης κεραιων σε μη ιδιοκτητες ταρατσες.και τις δυσκολιες παροχης τροφοδοσιας

Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να υπηρχε αντιπροσωπευση για λιανικη πωληση για τα παραπανω


Μερικα παραδειγματα

http://www.superpass.com/ssale.html
http://www.superpass.com/SP-24-13.html
http://www.superpass.com/SP-AP-PH-EX.html

http://www.poynting.co.za/home/pricelist.shtml

http://www.netnimble.net/antennabox.html 

Και μια λυση με USB Orinoco Gold και coaxial cable, αντι για UTP ---αλλα με Power over Coax- http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/wl16p_usb.php


Κανω post σε δημοσιο forum καθως νομιζω οτι το θεμα ειναι γενικοτερου ενδιαφεροντος 

Σπυρος

----------


## dkounal

Εκείνο που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω είναι ότι οι εμπειρία μου μέχρι τώρα από τον Τριδήμα σε τρείς φορές που έγιναν αγορές από αυτόν ήταν χειρίστη... Εκτός εάν μόνο σε εμένα συνέβη αυτό...
Για να μην τα ξαναγράφω, τα έχω γράψει στο: http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9050#9050

----------


## sdd

Δεν γνωριζω τιποτα για την εμπορικη δραστηριοτητα της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας - τα ιδια θα ειχα να πω και για οποιονδηποτε "τολμουσε" να ασχοληθει με λιανικη πωληση σε ενα τοσο εξειδικευμενο τομεα

Οι βλακειες που εχω ακουσει απο διαφορους, απο "εισηγμενες" μεχρι ραδιοερασιτεχνες, με κανει να εκτιμω τετοιου ειδους εγχειρηματα - οσοι περισσοτεροι ακολουθησουν, τοσο καλυτερα

Απαντησεις που εχω λαβει απο "ειδικους" στο ερωτημα "πουλατε κεραιες"

"μονο αμα παρεις ολο τον εξοπλισμο του κομβου - στειλε μας την μελετη (!!) για να δουμε αν θα σου δωσουμε - δεν ασχολουμαστε με φτηνου κοστους εγκαταστασεις, δεν προκειται να δουλεψουν - δεν πουλαω καλωδια σε οποιον θελει μερικα γα παρτη του, κανω μονο σοβαρες εγκαταστασεις - ασχολουμαι μονο με ραδιοερασιτεχνες - δεν πουλαμε και ουτε θα φερουμε -κ.λ.π."

----------


## xaotikos

Πάντως ο Fulljazz πήγε σήμερα στο κατάστημα των Αγίων Αναργύρων και πήρε μια 19 grid Stella. Απότι μου είπε τον εξυπηρέτησαν μια χαρά (αν και δεν βγάζανε άκρη πως μπαίνουν τα tilt brackets).

----------

